# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل نظام وظیفه

## unscramble

سلام.من به دلایلی مجبور شدم شناسنامه خودمو تعویض کنم و الان باید دفترچه پست کنم.شناسنامه جدید هم معلوم نیست کی میاد.بنظرتون چیکار باید بکنم

----------


## dr.eliot

> سلام.من به دلایلی مجبور شدم شناسنامه خودمو تعویض کنم و الان باید دفترچه پست کنم.شناسنامه جدید هم معلوم نیست کی میاد.بنظرتون چیکار باید بکنم


خب با کارت ملی برین و کپی شناسنامه قبلی اگه دارین یا برین ثبت احوال یه گواهی چیزی بگیرین برین اقدام کنین برای سربازی.در کل برین ثبت احوال توضیح بدین کمکتون میکنن.عوض کردین یعنی چی اینو توضیح بدین یعنی قدیمی بود جدید میخواستین بگیرین؟

----------


## unscramble

> خب با کارت ملی برین و کپی شناسنامه قبلی اگه دارین یا برین ثبت احوال یه گواهی چیزی بگیرین برین اقدام کنین برای سربازی.در کل برین ثبت احوال توضیح بدین کمکتون میکنن.عوض کردین یعنی چی اینو توضیح بدین یعنی قدیمی بود جدید میخواستین بگیرین؟


 یه تغییری تو شناسنامه پدرم بود باید اعمال میشد کارت ملی هم ندارم

----------


## unscramble

UP

----------

